# super cheap digitigrade stilts



## Phoenixwildfire (Jul 9, 2008)

right, so I found these, and I thought I should share with others 

They're not the best quality of course, but they get the job done for a pretty descent price.

Anyway, here you go!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JeJ1LimPAk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wgyx8mG17f8



As for the mask for the costume: total cost: $25!

(WITH a moving jaw, thank you)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF9xdeypIZ4

So anyway, as you can tell these probably aren't the... most sturdy of costumes, but for a halloween costume or something that will be worn only a few times I think it'd be pretty good. 

I know I'm making some


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 9, 2008)

Awesome, I want to try making some stuff. I've always loved working with my hands, but never actually MADE anything wearable other than these awful pants >:


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 9, 2008)

i have been wanting to try those stilts
but i am so damn accident prone i'd likley hurt myself while walking on them if i made them

plus i am lazy and i don't like figuring out how to make things that need to support such weight and with moving parts, figuring out how to do moving jaws and arm stilts for quad suits is enough for me


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm thinking making the bottom part bigger probably wouldn't be a bad idea, since it would give you better balance :3

My boyfriend is the son of a carpenter- he's making them sometime this summer for next year's convention


----------



## Rhari (Jul 10, 2008)

Those are some seriously cool stilts. xD Awesome stuff. :3


----------



## LainMokoto (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow those are really neat looking. I'm thinking on building a fursuit sometime so I will keep those stilts in mind.


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jul 11, 2008)

remember the bungie cords in the back everyone- that's the only way you'll stay upright in these things lol


----------



## logan4666 (Jan 7, 2010)

for all of you interested in these digitigrade stilts you can download a how to make book through this link http://gryphern.googlepages.com/12pagesfinal.pdf


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 8, 2010)

I found these videos back in September when I was looking for stilts for a faun costume. They did an awesome job, I think.


----------

